Ask HN: Is anyone working on an Intellij alternative? - notinreallife
======
nunobrito
Eclipse is popular for enterprise, albeit it is a typical enterprise editor
that seems care little about UX.

Have you tried out NetBeans yet?

------
acomjean
eclipse? Not quite as polished but free and open source.

